# Replace GE GDF520PGJ0WW Bottom Door Gasket



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

See if yours is like this.


----------



## RandomGuy23232 (Sep 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> See if yours is like this.


I think I've watched this one and if I remember correctly, it is not. It doesn't have the screws on the inside like this one did. It's a cover that doesn't seem to be easily removed.

I will check more when I get home tonight.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

One of the customers (first review) here posted how he replaced the gasket:
http://www.appliancepartspros.com/diy-stories-for-ge-gasket-beach-plastic-wd08x21894-ap5980286.html


----------

